# 240 DPI a4 print size???



## UUilliam (Jun 18, 2009)

how large / small / many pixels do i need to size my image to, to fit onto a4 ?

it is at 240 DPI (raw) and 72DPI's(jpg)

thanks in advance


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 18, 2009)

72 is for screen viewing.  240 should be enough but 300 is the 'standard' that many people/labs use.


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 18, 2009)

its straight out my camera and id rather not crop the image to that size all the time just to get 300 DPI (i know if i use 300dpi it is 210x297mm for a4 print size)

but my camera shoots at 240dpi on raw and 72 dpi on jpeg (canon 450D)


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 18, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> its straight out my camera and id rather not crop the image to that size all the time just to get 300 DPI (i know if i use 300dpi it is 210x297mm for a4 print size)
> 
> but my camera shoots at 240dpi on raw and 72 dpi on jpeg (canon 450D)



DPI is just for printing.  Your camera doesn't shoot *any* DPI...  Whatever software you're using is selecting the DPI.

What are the dimensions (in pixels) of an uncropped image from your camera?


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 18, 2009)

4272x2848 is my uncropped size


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 18, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> 4272x2848 is my uncropped size



OK - At that size 300 DPI will get you approximately a 14.25x9.5" print.

I don't know off hand what the dimensions of an A4 print are, but I know it's roughly the same as a "letter" sized paper.  Assuming you didn't have to crop, you have more than enough pixels to get a good print at that size.


----------



## Dwig (Jun 18, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> 4272x2848 is my uncropped size



Aspect ratios don't match; A4 is 210mm x 297mm. A 4272x2848 printed to fill the long dimension would be effectively 365ppi and would span only 198mm or the 210mm short dimension (2 6mm borders). If printed to fit the short dimension, the effective ppi would be 344ppi and would crop the long dimension slightly, approximately 17mm. Either way there is more than enough resolution, in terms of pixel count, to delivers a high quality image.


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 19, 2009)

it was this image im trying to print, would it be okay to print it at this size? (i resized it i think it is correct ration and i think i put it up to 300DPI (selected crop tool then put in DPI "300" and set the dimensons to 297mm and 210mm
then dragged it


----------

